# Mountain lion help please.



## houndit (Apr 16, 2009)

I would like any information you can give me about how to get rid of a mountain lion.  Our neighbor lost 2 calves to it.  We have a llama and a mule as predator guardians but I do not think they are going to keep it away.  Any help would be greatly appreciated,


----------



## chook pen jen (Apr 16, 2009)

sorry I cant help but I bet you will get a few useful answers in the morning.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 16, 2009)

SSS!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 17, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> SSS!


----------



## houndit (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 17, 2009)

the only way is to kill the moutain lion.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 17, 2009)

Could you use a trap for the moutain lion?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 17, 2009)

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Could you use a trap for the moutain lion?


And then do what with it? They have a large territory and if released it will return.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 17, 2009)

Mountain lion?  Sheesh!  You'd better be on the lookout.  They can take down a fully-grown cow.  A mule is a great advantage.  They can REALLY help with them.  But I'd be ready with a good long-shot rifle with a good bullet size, like a .223 or bigger.  Get very proficient at shooting, or you could miss at the vital moment.

As for a trapped mountain lion, you shoot it.  It's all you can do.

Just FYI, it turns out I've recently been doing a lot of reading on cougars and you asked this question at just the right time.  And everyone else, even if you don't live in a cougar-proficient area, do some reading yourself.  They are spotted sporadically throughout the US, even in New England.  My DF's friend's friend saw one.  In NH.

Keep your eyes open.  200 pounds of deadly force is enough to kill nearly all farm animals.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 17, 2009)

Our DNR released them here. Then when one is spotted they act surprised.  Luckily there aren't many here and they haven't been a problem.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 17, 2009)

Pardon me for my stupidity, but what is a DNR?

And that's just dirty.  If you're going to release lions around people's properties, at least let us frickin' know so we can stock up on secure locks and sturdy guns to defend ourselves!

How can I find out if this has happened in my area?  I've seen dead porcupines around lately, and I was suspicious, as I know that cougars are one of the few animals that can kill the prickly little lunchboxes.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 17, 2009)

DNRepartment of Natural Resources

They don't say anything because they don't want to alarm the people. Or to warn them so they can be prepared to deal with it.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm going straight to my DNR.

How did you find out?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 17, 2009)

One of their wardens admitted it to one of my neighbors after a hunter had seen one.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 17, 2009)

Have they done this all around the country?  Do you know?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 17, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Have they done this all around the country?  Do you know?


No clue. Our DNR is a huge pain in the arse! They pretty much do what they want.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmmm...  Well, I'll mention this to my DF and see what he thinks.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to the board houndit!
You didin't say what state your in(or I missed it)
Has anybody reported the problem to the DNR or Game department? I know it usually does not do any good, but it is a start. Big kitties that eat livestock need shot!

A lady about 15 miles south of us, was having problems with one taking her goats. When they did finally shoot it, it had a collar on?
It had been one they had caught and released,  

We have the Big kitties all around us. We sometimes get reports from the loggers when they are seen close by, I know of a couple that were shot not far from here. We even caught on in the act of eating a pocupine on the driveway. 
Since they banned the hunting with hounds, the population has exploded! Of course the Gamees deny this, but this year they have changed the season a little so the bow and muzzleloader people can shoot them too?


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 17, 2009)

we have them here in NH, even in my town they have been spotted. Next town over, a dairy lost 3 milkers in 2 weeks to one. Fish and game said it was a pack of coyotes. the farmer produced a pic taken from his cell phone, and they said it was " a really bad pic of a coyote running". WHAT?!!! 
Anyway, here they are protected so LEGALLY you cant shoot them. I would find out, then arm yourself. Good luck, thats too bad. I like to see wildlife, and I will live in peace, but so help them if they start in on my livestock.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 17, 2009)

I think they are legally protected all over. That's why the second and third SS's.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oooohhhhhh.  LOL.


----------



## houndit (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you.  We just lost some poultry.  I do not know if it was the lion or what.  I have a twenty two rifle and will try to get better at using it.  They are not supposed to exist here but some conservation agents are introducing them here.  I know a man who shot one and put it in his freezer because he wanted to show it to people.  Some conservation agents showed up and said they wanted the mountain lion.  He pretended he did not know what they were talking about.  They said it had a tag in its ear and had not moved for 3 days.  It makes me sick that they are bringing them into our area.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh yeah...... they "don't live in our area" either. Fish and Game would have to pay losses on livestock if they did exist. even more than that, I just wish they would educate the public on them. I really don't think that by them pretending they're not here is helping anyone.....lions included.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 18, 2009)

WARNING!!!   A .22 rifle is NOT something that you should be shooting a mountain lion with.  DO NOT shoot it with a .22.  This rifle is woefully underpowered for something as large as a mountain lion.  All you will do is wound it, and potentially make it more dangerous.

A .22 rifle does not have anywhere near the penetration power needed to hit a vital organ in a mountain lion.  You need at least a .243 or larger to be sure of getting a clean kill.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 18, 2009)

do not ever try shooting a moutain lion with a 22.because as said it will not kill him.only wound an make him madd.an a wounded lion will go on the attack.as said you need a rifle like a 243 or 30 06.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 18, 2009)

and remember, no one o here is reccomending you go out and shoot one, only if you need to protect yourself.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 18, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> and remember, no one o here is reccomending you go out and shoot one, only if you need to protect yourself.


Nice disclaimer.  

And yes, NEVER use a .22 on anything bigger than a cat.

Edit:  House cat, I mean.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 19, 2009)

Don't use it on a small cat. Indoor or outdoor cat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 19, 2009)

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Don't use it on a small cat. Indoor or outdoor cat.


Sometimes it's just a necessary of life. If the animal is suffering then it needs to be put down. A .22 will work on a down cow that you can walkup to and shoot directly in the head between the eyes.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 19, 2009)

I meant a healthy cat.


----------



## houndit (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a 30 ot 6


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 19, 2009)

that will work.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 19, 2009)

I use my .22 on coyotes and all the other little not wanted critters around here!
I always keep a full clip and I don't stop pulling the trigger until it stops moving!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 19, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> I use my .22 on coyotes and all the other little not wanted critters around here!
> I always keep a full clip and I don't stop pulling the trigger until it stops moving!


I like the .22 (pistol) too but, wouldn't use it on something like a cougar, wolf, etc.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 19, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't hit anything with a pistol!

In this state it is legal to use a .22 caliber* centerfire* on cougar.
I think it all boils down to shot placement and what you are comfortable using. If I saw one out here right now, it would be a toss up between my .22 or my 30/30. 
My 10/22 holds 10 rounds, 30/30 only holds 1?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm a better shot with a pistol. I spent one summer picking goofers out of the south lawn with it. DH didn't believe me because the bodies kept disappearing before he got home. So one weekend I showed him and then he saw the bodies disappear--the cats of course.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 19, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I'm a better shot with a pistol. I spent one summer picking goofers out of the south lawn with it. DH didn't believe me because the bodies kept disappearing before he got home. So one weekend I showed him and then he saw the bodies disappear--the cats of course.


That's good Kitty!

If I was to tell Hubby I was shooting anything with a pistol, he would laugh at me! 
It does not help that when I try to pratice, my gun happy dogs feel the need to check the target after EVERY shot!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 19, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lock them up when your practicing. If it were me I'd be afraid one would jump the gun and get shot.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 19, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I lock them up, they get so excited, they don't shut up!
They know to stay in the yard, so they sit, shake and whine, until we say go!
If we are shooting rifles, a few runs to the taget starts wearing them out! Pistol practice, just don't burn enough energy!


----------



## MReit (Apr 20, 2009)

houndit said:
			
		

> I have a 30 ot 6


Much better!! I would recommend atleast that, haha, a .22 around here rarely kills groundhogs. Atleast I usually have my trusty pup along, she does a great job.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 21, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I'm a better shot with a pistol. I spent one summer picking goofers out of the south lawn with it. DH didn't believe me because the bodies kept disappearing before he got home. So one weekend I showed him and then he saw the bodies disappear--the cats of course.


You are my opposite.  I fail big time with a pistol.  I'm an OK shot with a .22 rifle, which, beside my deer shotgun, is just about the only thing my DF lets me handle.

Also, technically, a .22 could take down nearly anything, if you are the world's best shot, a .22 is all you need.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 21, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have attempted to take that bull that was in our pasture down with a .22.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 21, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither would have I.  It's not safe.  But it CAN be done.


----------



## Sherry (May 19, 2009)

I too have a Mt. Lion in my neck of the woods.  I spoke with my DNR guy about it.  He told me the wildlife biologists would tell me there are no Mt. Lions in So. WV and if I had to to SSS.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 19, 2009)

Sherry said:
			
		

> I too have a Mt. Lion in my neck of the woods.  I spoke with my DNR guy about it.  He told me the wildlife biologists would tell me there are no Mt. Lions in So. WV and if I had to to SSS.


Here it would have been the DNR denying it and telling you if you did see one that you had better not SSS.


----------



## currycomb (Jul 21, 2009)

we have the big kitties here too,although i am confused. if they do not exist, why can't we shoot our imaginary kitty? he didn't exist, i didn' shoot it


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 22, 2009)

currycomb said:
			
		

> we have the big kitties here too,although i am confused. if they do not exist, why can't we shoot our imaginary kitty? he didn't exist, i didn' shoot it


EXACTLY! How can you "get rid of" something that does not exist? Answer, you cant.


----------



## TxMom (Jul 22, 2009)

Just be careful if you SSS...sometimes animals are being tracked with collars or other devices...


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't understand why all of the "Dept.'s" pretend like there are not those kind of critters around. We saw a wolf this spring, my neighbors saw a bear this week and another neighbor saw a bear on the highway last Oct.  There have been mountain lions in town, but unless a certain person from a certain department takes certain pictures then it never happened. Grrr


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sadly, we have taken pics of our mountain lion, or at least ONE of them. Fish and Game said it was a bad pic of a coyote. Uh, hello? Cuz it's NOT A COYOTE!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 22, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> Sadly, we have taken pics of our mountain lion, or at least ONE of them. Fish and Game said it was a bad pic of a coyote. Uh, hello? Cuz it's NOT A COYOTE!!!


Around here it's open season on coyote so, if it's a coyote it legal to shot it. Hmmmmm...............


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 3, 2009)

Here if they are a problem, the tracker will come and trap it - same as for a bear causing a problem. 

We also have a cougar that seems to come through every so often, it usually goes for our neighbors small goats - even though he has Lamas and Donks as herd protectors.  Rarely have I seen one in daylight... I wouldn't want to sit the dark stalking one!


----------



## currycomb (Aug 23, 2009)

sold a pony to a guy yesterday, he said he lost a full size mare and a pony to a cougar. he saw the cougar get off the pony not very far from the barn he was riding in, in broad daylight. another report of a horse being taken down by a cougar, and it coming back a week later for the pony it missed the first time, all this within 20 miles of my place, and i understand they have a 200 mile radius roaming territory. i fear for my ponies and goats. hope all the noisey dogs keep them away.


----------



## spectrumranch (Aug 24, 2009)

Bronco Hollow said:
			
		

> Here if they are a problem, the tracker will come and trap it - same as for a bear causing a problem.
> 
> We also have a cougar that seems to come through every so often, it usually goes for our neighbors small goats - even though he has Lamas and Donks as herd protectors.  Rarely have I seen one in daylight... I wouldn't want to sit the dark stalking one!



Llamas are great guard animals but cougars are one predator that can kill them. Some friends that bought llamas from us in northern WI had a cougar kill a llama and eat it.

Guard dogs seem to be the best deterrent for cougars.


----------

